

Show HN: Usabilla Discover - Collect, rate and share UI Elements on sites - jurb

Most designers and developers we know use a combination of Evernote, a directory of images and bookmarks to collect interesting design elements.<p>We think collecting and curating UI elements can be easier than that, so we built Usabilla Discover. Please have a look at http://discover.usabilla.com/, or look at our blogpost announcement at http://blog.usabilla.com/announcing-usabilla-discover/.<p>Signup with the code HACKERNEWS and I'll approve the invitation manually.<p>I'm curious to hear what you think.
======
vineet
Great idea. I have been wanting something like this ever since the popularity
of Pinterest.

I don't see why such sites are invite only. It only means that I might be too
busy when I get the invite and might not come back - unless I hear about it
again (in my opinion, it only slows growth).

Feedback: 1\. Would be great to have the site be a little faster. 2\. I would
love to be able to see who all the discoveries within a domain - something
like <http://snip.it/d/blog.kissmetrics.com/>

------
jurb
You can sign up by clicking 'request an invite' on the top of the page
(<http://discover.usabilla.com/>).

